# vitamin supplements



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

so my mom's cat got some vitamin supplements from the vet 2 weeks ago and now we don't need them so i'm looking at the list of vitamins and it has-
Vitamin A
Vitamin D3
Vitamin E
Thiamine
Riboflavin
Pyridoxine
Cyanobalamin
Menadione
Niacin
D-Panthenol
Iron
Copper
i was wondering if i could use this for my young pacific treefrog? i used to have a container of reptical but it was multiple years old and well past the experation date so i threw it out. other than some calcium i've never given him any supplements, because this is a liquid could i put it into my FF media(i'm in the proccess of making a batch for another culture right now) and when he eats the flys he'd get the vitamins or should i put it into the water or should i not even use it.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

nobody has any ideas/input? did i post this in the wrong section?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't think you'll get anyone to recommend that you use the cat vitamins. I think you'd be better off tossing the extra cat vits and sticking with one of the traditional herp vitamin blends. Just my initial thoughts...


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

Probably the amounts of the vitamins would be way too high for your frogs. You might give them the vitamins and end up killing them with vitamin toxicity of the fat soluble vitamins, because they would be unable to excrete the excess and it would build up in their systems until it reached toxic levels.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

would putting it into my FF media gut load my FFs? 
< think you'd be better off tossing the extra cat vits and sticking with one of the traditional herp vitamin blends. Just my initial thoughts...>
that is what i'd prefer to do as well but the lps here sucks, has no knowledge of it's herps/fish, and didn't have any brands i reconized. i didn't know what to look for in supplements and what amounts so i didn't want to buy the wrong stuff and screw up my frog. i seem to remember the lfs having reptical on a shelve but i don't remember if was for the owner's wife's dart frogs or if it was for sale, next time i'm there i'll check. any recommendations for brand other than reptical?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

If you do a search for "supplements", you'll find a bunch of useful posts in the archives. Here's one in particular that might be of interest to you: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12696

Many people use Herptivite and Rep-Cal to supplement and some use Dendrocare. There are a few other alternatives mentioned in the link. I should mention it might be easier and cheaper to order your supplements online. Few of my LPS have Herptivite or Rep-Cal and if they do they are often near expiration or rediculously over priced. Better yet, if there is an upcoming herp show/fest/fair etc. in your area they can be a great place to pick up fresh supplements at a good price.

Hope that helps!

Jeremy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Order some Rep-cal (ultrafine w/D3) and herptivite (if you can't find them locally)
Check the sponsers of the board...most of them that carry a variety of products (i.e., not just frogs or just plants), also carry these supplements, and most ship super quick as well.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, and as for gut loading your FF. I doubt the benefit would be significant. Better to provide the vitamins in the proper dose (by dusting them with supplements designed for herps with the proper ratios) to avoid problems down the road. 

If you just can't bring yourself to throw the vitamins, hit the nearest animal shelter and find yourself a kitten/cat to take home!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You could probably also donate the excess cat vitamins to the local animal shelter....avoid wasting them and do a good deed at the same time!

Bill


----------

